

2GB RAM + Ivy Bridge E5-2680 v2 + 48GB SSD + IPv6  $0.03/hr – takes Bitcoins - disclosure
https://bitnodes.io/dashboard/

======
disclosure
This is a new provisioning from Linode
([https://blog.linode.com/2014/04/17/linode-cloud-ssds-
double-...](https://blog.linode.com/2014/04/17/linode-cloud-ssds-double-ram-
much-more/)). Create an account and launch an instance for free to give it a
try. It's the fastest virtual server there is currently in the cloud market.

